
Someone Asked for Advice About Getting into VC. What’s Missing? - nickfrost
https://medium.com/@thenickfrost/someone-asked-for-advice-about-getting-into-vc-what-s-missing-did-i-hit-the-right-notes-1a1a2e1bd019#.vluguwe53
======
GFischer
Very interesting.

Maybe point him to
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/) ?

